# Awkward Strap Screws!



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I've recently bought a couple of watches (Anonimo and Boschett) which use screws to attach the strap to the case. Trouble is that these have a head on both ends of the pin and require two screwdrivers to undo them - one to unscrew one side and another to hold the other side firm so the whole thing doesn't just rotate. This process is quite tricky, anyone got any tips on making it easier?


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

One of my Ball watches has he same arrangement but comes with a screwdriver on a base so it is sticking straight up that way you place one end on top of it and only have to hold the watch and the normal screwdriver.

You could mount a screwdriver in a vice or glue it to a base to make something similar.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi this is what you need


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

GASHEAD said:


> I've recently bought a couple of watches (Anonimo and Boschett) which use screws to attach the strap to the case. Trouble is that these have a head on both ends of the pin and require two screwdrivers to undo them - one to unscrew one side and another to hold the other side firm so the whole thing doesn't just rotate. This process is quite tricky, anyone got any tips on making it easier?


i have the same problem with a casio protrek i'm wanting to fit some strap adaptors on.i have one 2mm screwdriver that fits the slot but but can i feck as find another one that's got a fine enough blade to fit in the slot.

i've emailed roy to ask if his 7 piece set has fine blades.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Dusty said:


> Hi this is what you need


There really is a tool for every task!

I just hold the spare screwdriver between the base of the fingers.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

diddy said:


> GASHEAD said:
> 
> 
> > I've recently bought a couple of watches (Anonimo and Boschett) which use screws to attach the strap to the case. Trouble is that these have a head on both ends of the pin and require two screwdrivers to undo them - one to unscrew one side and another to hold the other side firm so the whole thing doesn't just rotate. This process is quite tricky, anyone got any tips on making it easier?
> ...


roy's answer is yes so a set ordered!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Dusty said:


> Hi this is what you need


That looks ideal - but where can I find one? Not being lazy, I have tried looking on the webernet!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

GASHEAD said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Hi this is what you need
> ...


B0146 on Cousins site


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> GASHEAD said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


Thanks Paul.


----------

